# Boston's last moments!



## Wildcat (Apr 14, 2005)

Check out these pics of an unfortunate Boston and it's crew.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 14, 2005)

wow, very unusaul to see pics like that.............


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

Didn't those pics gets posted in another thread? They looked familiar when I first saw them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

I thought they were familiar too. Nice shot though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

*I've seen them before, that's pretty wild - got one back at ya! Try to feather this engine!*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice pic! 8) Try this...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

*WOW!*


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

I'd seen that front shot before, is that back shot the same airplane? If so, HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 14, 2005)

I know a lot of US planes were built tough, but Christ!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

F-18s are pretty tough too - This came back from a mid-air


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, I've seen that one before. Amazing!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

Although I'm sure fly-by-wire and computers did help!


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 15, 2005)

B-17G-25-DL 42-38078
429th BS, 2nd BG
Sept 21, 1944
Just a bit drafty...





Image source/credit: unknown web





Image source/credit: unknown web


Fade to Black...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2005)

It never ceases to amaze me when I see pictures like that. The B-17 could take alot of damage, and still somehow make it home.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, amazing pictures! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

the upper turret on the bottom B-17 pic looks wrong............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

It does look like a martin turret, maybe smashed in?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

it hasn't been smashed.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

It almost looks like someone stepped on it!


----------



## 16KJV11 (May 8, 2005)

B17, takes al lickin and keeps on tick'n!


----------



## plan_D (May 9, 2005)

The old game I have "B-17 - Flying Fortress" had loads of pictures of 'seventeens' with massive damage. It sucks I don't have a scanner...and that game was awesome!


----------



## Bushranger (May 9, 2005)

Poor crew  







Lancaster took a direct hit in the bomb bay


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 9, 2005)

indeed a shame.......


----------



## Harvard (Nov 11, 2006)

I've seen the picture of that A-20 in a book, this photo was taken on a raid somewhere around New Guinea. This A-20 was hit in the bomb bay by flak.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2006)

Harvard said:


> I've seen the picture of that A-20 in a book, this photo was taken on a raid somewhere around New Guinea. This A-20 was hit in the bomb bay by flak.



It was taken at the Japanese base at Kokas, in the western part of new Guinie (Dutch part back in 1944)


----------

